# Bumper Boy Universal E-Stretch Strap



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Has any one had any experiance with this new E-Collar strap? I like the idea but I wonder if it works.


----------



## Dale (Dec 21, 2003)

I have 2 of them. They work great. Put it on and forget it, no more to loose or to tight. But always remember this collar is for training, as someone I know found out it is not for tying the dog out. I didn't last 2 minutes, and before you even ask it was not me.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Patrick,

There are several comments about these BB collars on the Product Review Forum.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=20596

Vicky


----------



## bandcollector (Oct 9, 2003)

Where can you buy one? The info on the BB website sold me. Anyone else use them?


----------



## chasd (Nov 20, 2003)

*Needs work*

I would do anything except put it on and forget it, the rubber bands are prone to break and your collar could be lost. I got one in the mail apparently from BB as it was promised to me as a consolation to some service issues I had. It is now in the trash where it belongs as it lasted one pull from a 6 month old 45 lb pup before the rubber band broke. I don't see a practical use, if you put a regular collar on properly it should not lose contact anyhow.


----------



## swamprat II (Feb 22, 2004)

I have used it and like it but I think it needs to be revised with a stronger wire or something so that if/when the rubber bands break it doesn't fall off and get lost. Especially when training on the water!!

I took the little then plastic wire that comes with it out and replaced with with a peice of line off of a steel leader from a salt water fishing rig.


----------

